# Electronic components -- where to buy in Canada?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, thought I'd run it past you good people -- I need to recap my old Vibro Champ, but can't find a decent source of caps and resistors in Canada.
Where do you guys get stuff like that to work on your amps? 
I've got a couple of burnt out 1W CC resistors and a blown cap. Figured I'd do the lot while I'm at it. (And what about those 20/20/40 can caps?)
Do I really need to buy from a bunch of stores in the US and pay $25 shipping for a single resistor from one store then go through the whole process again to get the caps?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a store in Hamilton, ON.

http://www.thetubestore.com/Capacitors/JJ-Electronic/JJ-Can-Capacitor-40F-x-20F-x-20F-x-20F-500V

Cheers

Dave


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.justradios.com/


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

You have two choices as far as how to replace your 40,20,20 you can user chinch terminals and " build a cap bank" or buy a JJ 40,20,20,20 can cap. It's cheap but..... To do it right you need to make the hole bigger than the existing cap hole. Both are a bit of work. As far as sourcing caps thetubestore is one of the best places to go they ship quickly John or Ritche are very good guys and they can help with any questions you have. Think about replacing the node resistors and the plate resistors 100k with new ones. Just radios has great parts kits and prices on resistors and caps.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Digikey.ca is excellent to Canadians as a large source of parts. They are an electronics wholesaler just like Mouser but have a flat rate of $8 shipping with no duties or brokerage fees. I like using them for parts but you really need to know what your looking for as they have a way huge catalog. 

Lets us know if you need help sourcing the parts through someone like Digikey.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Try these guys, ive used them for years.

http://www.be-electronics.com/


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If you really want the old aluminum multicap, you can get them from Antique Radio Supply who are a division of CE Distribution. CE actually makes them on the old Mallory machines and are exact spec. Problem is they're EXPENSIVE!!



Stonehead said:


> Try these guys, ive used them for years.
> 
> http://www.be-electronics.com/


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dcole said:


> Digikey.ca is excellent to Canadians as a large source of parts. They are an electronics wholesaler just like Mouser but have a flat rate of $8 shipping with no duties or brokerage fees.


All my orders from Mouser have been the same, $8 shipping, no duty or brokerage (via Canada Post).


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.sayal.com/zinc/index.asp. I am lucky I guess just walk in and buy.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 . Amazing shipping time :applouse: Two weeks ago I made an online order at 9PM. I got the parts next day 11AM.



dcole said:


> Digikey.ca is excellent to Canadians as a large source of parts. They are an electronics wholesaler just like Mouser but have a flat rate of $8 shipping with no duties or brokerage fees. I like using them for parts but you really need to know what your looking for as they have a way huge catalog.
> 
> Lets us know if you need help sourcing the parts through someone like Digikey.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

And thats out of the states!



epis said:


> +1 . Amazing shipping time :applouse: Two weeks ago I made an online order at 9PM. I got the parts next day 11AM.


- - - Updated - - -

Is that on anything below $20 or is that on orders above $20 as well?



jb welder said:


> All my orders from Mouser have been the same, $8 shipping, no duty or brokerage (via Canada Post).


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I use Digikey, Newark and Mouser for most of my stuff, although I also have suppliers for more specialized things. The only issue for Mouser is time. $8.00 is USPS, it takes a while. They want $20.00 for overnight. Newark and DK are next day $8.00. Mouser does tend to be less expensive though. No Minimum.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been using Newark, but this last order they dinged me $20 FedEx shipping. It's always been about $9 before. I didn't buy any large items, just caps and resistors. 
Not doing that again. $20 shipping on a $23 order. (hopefully they give me a refund on the shipping amount once they wake up)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dcole said:


> Is that on anything below $20 or is that on orders above $20 as well?


With Mouser I have had orders above and below $20 ship for the $8. Nothing big or heavy though, I'd imagine that would bump the shipping cost up.
As was mentioned, it is through USPS so it is slower. I try to avoid courier from outside of Canada if at all possible, I hate brokerage fees.
Since ebay changed over to the pitney-bowes thing I've pretty much quit using ebay unless I can talk the seller into shipping with USPS. With the pitney-bowes there is a border fee charged for everything, even small $ items that there are NOT border fees for.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a growing basket at Mouser, it's at 200 dollars right now including three pedal enclosures and two different sized Hammond chassis. Still 20 dollars for shipping. Wondering when the weight or size of the box will bump the shipping up.


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

+1 for JustRadios

I've also used A1 in Toronto via mail order

http://www.a1parts.ca/


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

scoltx said:


> I've also used A1 in Toronto via mail order
> 
> http://www.a1parts.ca/


Looks like a great place. Thanks for the link!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info -- A1 and JustRadios look like good options. 
Cheers


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I have never had them charge me more than $20 for shipping. Digikey charges nothing for orders over $200


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I sent A-1 an order yesterday, we'll see how it turns out. The site is nice & easy to use, that's for sure.


----------

